# Icon RDA - Vandy Vape / Mike Vapes - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (11/4/17)

They have arrived and yes it comes with a BF pin. Go check them out 







https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-vandy-vape-x-mike-vapes-icon-rda

Reactions: Like 8


----------

